# Second Trip - Navarre - 8/25/12



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With the forecast for the wind to die down in the evening I took my cousin, who was in town just to fish, out this afternoon. We had a pretty stiff SE wind at the start and the troll out yielded a king around thirty inches for him.

He has only fished salt water once before and that was out of my kayak as well so he is pretty green. I really wanted to see him tug on some sow snapper so off to some bottom we went.

Once there on his first drop he caught a small cobia then he caught a couple smaller keeper sized snapper, not the big girl I was hoping for. I get a couple small snapper as well and a real treat, an eighteen inch mangrove. I was pretty pumped as I love mangrove. He asked me how big do they get and I told him the one I caught was a good size. Of course he has to show me up, dont the newbies always do that? A few minutes later he gets a good hit. I'm thinking hes finally got that sow snapper. It ends up being a fat twenty four inch mangrove. :notworthy:

The sun was dropping fast so we made the two mile trip back in record time and MAN is that revo fast, I couldnt keep up with him at all.

Overall it was good day, I enjoy taking new people out fishing and they both had a great time. Again, here is to hoping we will be on the water again next weekend.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mangroves


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

24 Mangrove is a beast!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn nice fish, jd good to see u helpin out the new folks, and that looks like some damn good eating too! Good job! Hope to fish with ya one day


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

i need to get my yak back in the water and follow you around. sure looks like youre always catchin the good fish.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice. I just set the record for Mangrove on KayakWars a few weeks ago. That one beats mine by an inch. Nice fish. I'm guessing its common for them to move in close this time of year.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy: dang that's a pig


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice mangrove, those are some beasts.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

excellent JD


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Holy crap dude that grover's a pig!!! You sure it ain't a Cubera?!

Nice job!
Alex


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang man - that's the biggest best eatin' snapper I've seen on a long time. I keep hoping I'll get one off some spots... 

Congrats!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yaksquatch said:


> Holy crap dude that grover's a pig!!! You sure it ain't a Cubera?!
> 
> Nice job!
> Alex


I checked the tooth patches and it was a mangrove for sure.



Stressless said:


> Dang man - that's the biggest best eatin' snapper I've seen on a long time. I keep hoping I'll get one off some spots...
> 
> Congrats!


On this spot Ive never caught one but for what ever reason we caught two back to back. I am going to try and hit it at night next week during the full moon and see what happens. Give me a limit of half way decent size mangroves over two red snapper any day. :thumbup:


----------



## CZECHDAVE (Aug 1, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------

